# My Bengals.



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

They are about 4 months, and showing great markings. I can't wait till they get biger.


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

Same cat as above


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

The cat above and his brother. The names are "Puma", and "Symba".


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

They are asian leopard cat hybrids. The asian leopard is a small jungle cat that is only about 6-15 pounds. Its temparment is very harsh, so they breed them with the domestic and the result is a domestic cat with spots.


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

Wow they are sure nice i wish i had one


----------



## chuy (Dec 10, 2003)

Those are some nice cats, I saw a program in da discovery channel on them a while back ago, they're really cool. Around how much do they usually run for?

Chuy


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

timmy said:


> The cat above and his brother. The names are "Puma", and "Symba".


 awwwwwww nice names
















some cool cats man i would like to get one


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

those are amazing. I wish i could get one.


----------



## mr.PIMP4969 (Jun 2, 2004)

you must have a big ass house to keep some of thoes


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

mr.PIMP4969 said:


> you must have a big ass house to keep some of thoes


 They will only get about 15lbs.


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

very nice!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

They are gorgeous


----------



## ZMonte85 (Nov 23, 2003)

Awesome.


----------



## P-Power (Jan 23, 2004)

very nice...
I gotta get oen...

a friend of mines neighbour has a cat almost exactly like that.. they paid ilke $600CND for it.. and when I saw it, I knew why. I think I would pay 600 for one like that one...

how much did you pay for those ones? did you get them from a breeder?


----------



## Dovii Kid (Mar 25, 2004)

I just got back from the LPS and they had 2 of them cats. They were called Bengal/Leopards or sumtin, I thought they were really cool. I was getting ready to do some research and i saw your post, GREAT cats.

I want 1 but 4 700dollars, I think i'll pass............


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

Dovii Kid said:


> I just got back from the LPS and they had 2 of them cats. They were called Bengal/Leopards or sumtin, I thought they were really cool. I was getting ready to do some research and i saw your post, GREAT cats.
> 
> I want 1 but 4 700dollars, I think i'll pass............


 They are not cheap, but o love the exotic look. As mine get older they wil turn an tan/orange color, making the spots really stick out. Thanks guys!


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

very cool


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Very beautiful cats! $700 a piece is alot of money.


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

Nice kitties!


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Cats and leather couches..dont mix...


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

They where sick this past week, so i brought them to th vet. They have cocksidia, which is a parasite that lives in the intestine. They have had diarea(?) for the past week, and 129.00 later they are doing better with the medician. Yes, i got them from a local breeder. Look online for "Bengal Breeders" and you will find one near you. look in "cat fancy" magazine. As they get older they will turn an orange red, and the spots will separate a lil more giving them the real exotic cat look. I am not sure if you guys are into cats, but there are alot of hybrids out there. There are bobcat, serval, lynk, and many others.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Those guys are awesome.


----------



## Kevsawce (May 27, 2004)

They like your P's huh?









I wish I got awesome cats liek that I only have 2 kittins, I'll trade you.


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

Kevsawce said:


> They like your P's huh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 hahahaha, i would love to have a kitten (real small). Post pics of your guys cats!


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

hey timmy... how are the cats doing? i havent seen the lil bastards since the summer.


----------

